# Looking at the roster now



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

PG: Dre, Boykins and Watson
Wings: Melo, Vo, Hodge, DJ and Buckner
Bigs: Camby, Kenyon, Nene, Elson, Najera & Kleiza

That is 14 roster spots, however the roster still feels unbalanced.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

idk how much money we have left, but the sad thing is we still could add spree, he hasnt got any offers so far. either way, i doubt anyone disagrees with the thread. kinda weird how things are going


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't know if "unbalanced" is the right word. The Denver roster seems overloaded at every position right now. A little like Memphis was the last two years but with a better starting lineup.
This might work if they guys behind the logjams (Hodge, Kleiza, Elson and Watson) will accept the fact that minuets may be limited.
That said I'm sure the team would like trade a few decent players for one very good player.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

the roster looks great, but spreewell could still come to the mile high city


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_2994164



> They agreed to sign Memphis point guard Earl Watson to a five-year deal believed to be worth about $29.3 million. The Nuggets also retained shooting guards Greg Buckner and DerMarr Johnson with one-year contracts.


That is a lot of bread for a backup!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Lets see...

PG: Miller / Watson / Boykins
SG: Buckner / Vo / Hodge
Sf: Melo / DJ / Najera
PF: KMart / Nene / Klieza (Euro bound?)
C : Camby / Elson

Remember that Karl hates playing rookies, but Hodge and Klieza are NBA ready rooks. I think they both could be great contributers on this team next season.

Now there is talk of Scott Padgett, but I think Denver is out of money. We have one heck of a deep team, but 2 guys have to go right? NBA rosters only allow 12 players!? Is that correct? I think it is.

If a trade doen not occur then I'll be pretty suprised, then again with Kiki saying he wants to play 3 points this seems like the team with the rookies going to the NBADL???????

If this teams stays Denver has atleast two good units. Our backups could be starting elsewhere so there should not be a dropoff with guys like Melo or KMart sitting on the bench.

(*Denver waived Luis Flores saving $100,000 and knew that Watson was coming aboard)*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Rosters now have to have, essentially, a minimum of 14 players and there isn't an IL anymore.

I say essentially 14 because teams must have an average of 14 players, so for every day with 15 on the roster, a team could have 13 players on the roster.

Players with NBA contracts that are in the NBDL will count as taking a roster space


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Rosters now have to have, essentially, a minimum of 14 players and there isn't an IL anymore.
> 
> I say essentially 14 because teams must have an average of 14 players, so for every day with 15 on the roster, a team could have 13 players on the roster.
> 
> Players with NBA contracts that are in the NBDL will count as taking a roster space


So opening night in S.A. Denver is allowed to have 14 chairs on the sidelines?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> So opening night in S.A. Denver is allowed to have 14 chairs on the sidelines?


No, still 12 active. But it is now easier to move players from the active to the inactive list


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> No, still 12 active. But it is now easier to move players from the active to the inactive list


Okay, that is what I was thinking. So Denver can send Sanchez probably to Europe now so he wont take up a spot.

Full Roster:

1. Andre Miller
2. Earl Boykins
3. Earl Watson
4. DerMarr Johnson
5. Greg Buckner
6. Vashon Lenard
7. Carmelo Anthony
8. Eduardo Najera
9. Kenyon Martin
10. Nene
11. Fransisco Elson
12. Marcus Camby

NBADL Canidates
13. Julius Hodge (slap in the face to send him to Dev. League)
14. Linas Klieza (NBA ready)

European Bound so no roster spot needed:
Ricky Sanchez
Luke Schencher(Sp?)

Released:
Luis Flores

Is Hodge going to be on the roster??


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Unfortunately, I don't see any way to make room for him. Why exactly did we sign Earl? Kiki, my faith in you is fading in a hurry. Please, *please* prove me wrong.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

There has to be a trade in the works


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Damn, i'm liking this roster!
Andre, Melo, Kmart, Nene :biggrin:


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm thinking that the The Nuggets couldn't find a player with the MLE that they thought would be "the missing piece" at shooting guard, so they signed the player they liked the most of the ones available (Watson) and figured it gives them flexibility when working on trades. Before, Dre and Boykins were almost untradeable because of the Nuggets lack of depth at PG. They could be traded, but only if another PG came back, which wouldn't address the SG needs. Now, the Nuggets can actually trade one of their PGs for a SG without getting a PG back. 

Whatever you think of the Watson signing, there's no denying that they have more flexibility with trades now. So ultimately, that is better than not having picked up Watson...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nobody is denying that both boykins and miller have good trade value. i do believe one or both of them is being shopped. i have a feeling its dre, but then im just not sure i want watson or boykins starting. see if you trade dre's salary you can get a good shooting guards salary back without having the other taking on najera as well. but really who freakin knows.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dre's contract has a trade kicker too, so that impacts cap considerations.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Dre's contract has a trade kicker too, so that impacts cap considerations.


I know realgm's trade checker says there is a trade kicker but I haven't seen any more info. Have you read anything anywhere other than realgm? What are the details?


----------

